# Will this work?



## onthewater102 (Jul 1, 2014)

Without getting into any more details - will I be able to run both a 24v and a 12v circuit off the same 2 batteries as in this image?


----------



## bulrid8 (Jul 1, 2014)

That will work fine.


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes, but the 12v draw will run that one battery down. That with cause the 24v to suffer. 

You could put a perko switch to choose between the two batteries and take a little 12v from each, making it all last longer.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 1, 2014)

yeah - the 12v is a fish finder - so I'm not worried about the little bit of draw differential.


----------



## TNtroller (Jul 1, 2014)

If the FF is a gps/side scan/down scan, they pull more juice if you run it the entire time you're fishing, a simple 2d FF is low draw.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 1, 2014)

more than almost nothing relative to the draw of the TM is still nothing


----------



## DacMan (Aug 30, 2014)

Could you run some accessories off one 12v battery and some off the other? If done right couldn't this balance the load?... Asking for myself.


----------



## crazyrwe (Aug 31, 2014)

I've read somewhere that you can get interference with the trolling motor on the same battery as a fishfinder.


----------



## DacMan (Aug 31, 2014)

^I've heard this as well


----------



## nlester (Sep 1, 2014)

My fishing buddy had a setup on his boat. He wound up using his garden tractor battery for his fish finder because there was too much interference and he had a filter on his power cable to the fish finder. 

If weight is a keeping you from putting the fish finder on a separate battery, have you considered a 12volt 7amp battery for the fish finder.


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 2, 2014)

It wasn't just the fish finder - I've got a bilge pump, running lights, a horn and FINALLY a livewell - but yes - space was definitely an issue. I haven't had any issues with interference, running it as depicted in the diagram. Still can't find the card reader to upload the pics, but once I get done with everything I'll get cleaned up in my workroom and I should find it and be able to post them up.


----------



## buzzbarto (Jan 6, 2015)

Just curious. Did this work for you?


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry for the delayed response - yes it did. Though I test the 12v system every time i rig everything up by sounding the horn before I connect the fish finder...if i'm going to fry something let it be the wally-world cheapo horn and not my $600 headunit...

I was able to conceal both batteries in the middle bench - i've added so much foam elsewhere the removal of some in the middle made no difference to me. I used a tempress extra large hatch to clean it up on top. Right now the boat is on saw horses upside down in the backyard burried in snow - I'll get pics of the final product come spring.


----------



## buzzbarto (Mar 9, 2015)

The snow is almost gone here. Woo Hoo! Pulled my boat out of the garage yesterday and hope to get some work done on it soon.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 9, 2015)

HA - must be nice...i just dug out around the bass boat I'm selling so people responding to the craigslist posting can actually get to it...I had just been sweeping the snow off of the cover and letting it pile up around the trailer...dumb idea...

we've got a solid 2' pack of icy snow everywhere, the result of probably 5' worth of snow that's fallen and compressed over the course of the winter. If we make it through spring without a horrific flood it will be a miracle.


----------

